# Friend wants to hook up 3 monitors



## The Infinity (May 12, 2005)

A friend of mine wants to hook up 3 monitors. He only has a single video hard, is it possible for him to hook up these 3 monitors desperately?

He has a gigabyte GeForce 6800GS. He wants to use it for audio editing.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

All he needs to do is buy another video card. The interface type will depend on what motherboard he has. He can get a PCI video card and be safe no matter what motherboard he has, or if his motherboard has two PCI-Express X16 slots then he can buy a second PCI-Express video card.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Since a PCI slot is most likely the only available slot.... he should get a GeForce 5200 or 5500 card and he won't need to reload drivers.

In a system for testing, I used the onboard and 2 video cards to get 4 displays working


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Definitely get a powerful GPU, the more monitors you have the more processing going on. I would just get 2 wide screen monitors as they will be better at displaying the long wave-lengths and 3 takes up a lot of space.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

For Vista support you want a DirectX 9.0c video.


----------



## The Infinity (May 12, 2005)

Well sorry to bring this topic back up, but he has just notified me that its nto working. He says his current drivers for the Nvidia card are only showing his 1 monitor and even with the PCI card, he can only get 1 of the monitors working. He says it doesn't show the 3 monitors. :/


----------



## schusterjo (Nov 11, 2006)

1.Turn off your computer.

2.Insert your additional Peripheral Component Interconnect (PCI) or Accelerated Graphics Port (AGP) video adapter into an available slot.

3.Plug your additional monitor into the card.

4.Turn on your computer. Windows will detect the new video adapter and install the appropriate drivers.

5.Open Display in Control Panel.

6.On the Settings tab, click the monitor icon that represents the monitor you want to use in addition to your primary monitor.

7.Select the Extend my Windows desktop onto this monitor check box, and then click Apply or OK.

If the check box is not displayed on your computer, it may be because your video adapter does not support multiple monitors. See Notes for information about compatible hardware.

1.Open Display in Control Panel.

2.On the Settings tab, click Identify to display a large number on each of your monitors, showing which monitor corresponds with each icon.

3.Click the monitor icons and drag them to positions that represent how you want to move items from one monitor to another, and then click OK or Apply to view changes.

Note
To open Display, click Start, click Control Panel, click Appearance and Themes, and then click Display. 
The icon positions determine how you move items from one monitor to another. For example, if you are using two monitors and you want to move items from one monitor to the other by dragging left and right, place the icons side by side. To move items between monitors by dragging up and down, place the icons one above the other. The icon positions do not have to correspond to the physical positions of the monitors. You can place the icons one above the other even though your monitors are side by side.


----------

